# still having night sweats at 7 months pp?



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Is this normal? I had night sweats in a bad bad way after the birth of my ds. My OB ran all sorts of tests and couldnt find anything and THEN he tells me its normal, a kind of "Menopausal hot flash" related to breastfeeding hormones. It went away after the first month or so and now I am sweating every night again. I mean I wake up DRENCHED. Slick with sweat. Is this happening to anyone else? Or should I head back to the docs?


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

You know, I'm still extra hot like I was in pregnancy, but I never had sweats like that. Will your doc just take a phone call, to check if you need to come in?


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

I haven't heard that one - doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
Did OB check your thyroid?


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm 8 week pp and had really bad night sweats, like wake up in the middle of the night and need to change my clothes kinda night sweats. I do have hypothyroidism but am on meds for it and my 6 week pp blood work showed everything was normal. I don't know if that helps but your not alone.

All the best

Kate


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

my OB did check my thyroid, and it showed everything was normal..... But this obviously isnt normal. Maybe I should head to my family doc.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

This one should floor you...my daughter is turning THREE soon, and I am still nursing her and experiencing night sweats. Had bloodwork done and a physical today. Doctor thinks it i slikely hormonal and related to breastfeeding. Up until this week, I was still nursing my dd 2-3 times per night, and my periods have been back but they're weird (they last 1-2 days and aren't quite as regular as normal). I also have daytime hot flashes, and I'm only 32!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

that makes me feel a little better.... as in, I dont have thyroid cancer or anything! But it sure seems like most people arent experiencing this past the first month or so. My periods are back, but I was having to supplement due to a low supply and I have fixed that problem. Maybe now that I am making more milk, my body is reverting back to how it was before?


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Hormones are mysterious...at least, to me. My three year old (well, she'll be three in 3 weeks) gets ALL of her liquid from nursing. So basically, I still feel like I'm nursing a newborn, kind of. I am producing tons of milk still, so I figure my hormones can do what a new mom's hormones do. My doctor seems to think it's likely. My thyroid check came back totally normal. There are other scary sicknesses that cause night sweats, one of which a close relative has had, so I expressed my concern about this to my doctor, and I think she was careful in her examination of me and ordering the right bloodwork for that illness...I have been trying to wear very light clothing to sleep lately, and it seems to be helping. Usually, I'm a sweats-and-socks kinda gal, but I'm going mor for the tank top and light-weight bottoms now!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bumping over to Birth and Beyond


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I had night sweats with my first son for at least 6-7 months, maybe longer. I know this because he was born in July and I was still insisting on having the bedroom window open at night when there was SNOW on the ground (we live in TX, so snow only happens when it is really super cold winter). I remember telling my husband that he could close the window due to the snow, but to expect to be openign it again soon.

I just had another baby 7 weeks ago and only had night sweats for a few weeks.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

You know, I didn't even think about it being related to nursing, but I still have night sweats too, at 13 months nursing. I just thought I had too many blankets!









hapersmion


----------



## miguelsmom (Jul 8, 2005)

I have suffered from hypothyroidism since I was 11 (now I'm 27) and what I have learned in that time is that even if your test results come back normal, where they are within the normal range can also give a hint to whether or not you have hypo or hyper-thyroidism. That way of looking at my results is the only way I ever got prescribed the right dosage of medication. I'm not a doctor but it might be worth asking one about it.
Good luck.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I had night sweats really, really bad (like I'd have to get a towel to lay down on after waking up soaking wet in bed) after my 2nd dd (can't remember if I had them after my first). I'm 11 months pp now with my twins and am experiencing them only occassionally and not that bad. I've heard of *lots* of other moms who have this same thing happen. I don't think it's out of the ordinary at all. I just wish I had heard of it before it happened to me!


----------

